# Dishwasher Fish?



## Paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Many years ago, I remember watching a cooking programme on TV back in England that had the chef wrapping fish up in a tight foil parcel and then putting it into the dishwasher to cook - the heat of the circulating water & steam cooked the fish to perfection (obviously there was no dishwasher powder or rinse-aid in the machine!!).  Anyway, I was just curious as to whether anyone else had heard of - or used - this technique.   I occasionally use my dishwasher rinse-cycle to wash large loads of veggies, but I've never tried cooking fish in it before!

Paint.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2005)

I have heard of that technique as well. Seems more of a gimmick to me then anything anyone would really do. There are easier ways to cook fish, but it does make for good conversation


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 25, 2005)

Paint
We might have viewed the same programme!

I've never tried it - but I'm intrigued by your use of the dishwasher to clean large batches of vegetables....


----------



## Foodfiend (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's a recipe from our local news channel in case you're interested:http://www.wsbtv.com/food/2343241/detail.html.


Personally, I haven't tried it but it looks interesting. In case the link doesn't work go to www.wsbtv.com click on the 'Food' section, and then click on Chuck Dowdle's dishwasher salmon recipe in the left upper corner.


----------



## Paint (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmmmmm, the recipe looks interesting, but a little plain (I'm not a big fish fan, so like it 'disguised' with sauces & herbs before I can eat it).  I think this has to go on my list of things to do when I'm a 90-year old granny and wearing purple.....

Paint.


----------



## licia (Jul 26, 2005)

I remember hearing of it, but also never tried it.  Would it reach the temps necessary for safety?


----------



## Paint (Jul 26, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Paint
> We might have viewed the same programme!
> 
> I've never tried it - but I'm intrigued by your use of the dishwasher to clean large batches of vegetables....



Ishbel - back in England, I used to get organic fruits and veggies delivered every fortnight - you never knew what you were getting until it arrived, you just got about 50lbs of mixed stuff.  As it tended to arrive with half the field attached, I would give the hard veggies (potatoes, carrots, swede, turnips etc., a good turn in the dishwasher (mine had a cold pre-rinse cycle, which was perfect...), before I dried & stored them


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 26, 2005)

Ingenious!

I know what you mean about the organic stuff. I used to get 'box' vegetables from a nearby farm.  The mud on the tatties etc was just too much.  And, even though we live in a fairly barren area in the winter....  there are only so many variations you can make with swede!!!  I now buy organic stuff from a local greengrocer or my local supermarket!


----------



## callie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Paint
> We might have viewed the same programme!
> 
> I've never tried it - but I'm intrigued by your use of the dishwasher to clean large batches of vegetables....


 
Me, too...I never would have thought to use the dishwasher for washing veggies!  I don't have an automatic dishwasher (just my 2 hands!!), but I'm gonna pass this tip on to my daughter.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I remember hearing of it, but also never tried it. Would it reach the temps necessary for safety?


 

My dishwasher gets up to 160 pretty quickly.  This is probably ok.  Not ok enough for me to feel comfortable with it, but not obviously unsafe.  But many dishwashers only heat the water to 140, which obviously wouldn't be hot enough to safely cook the fish.

I would recommend using a thermometer and checking the water temp through the wash cycle to make sure it gets hot enough.  Otherwise, with fish, you might be in for a big surprise.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 26, 2005)

Why use the dishwasher when most of us could just put it on the hood of our cars lately?! Egads, it's hot!


----------



## Zereh (Jul 26, 2005)

I caught a glance of a show on FoodTV where some guy was doing this. I didn't pay much attention, but I did find a link for his  recipe.


Z


----------

